# Lan card drops to 100 when second LAN card is inserted



## da1 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello fellas,

I have a 8.0-release system with 1 gigabit LAN and 1x 100Mb lan card. They are working fine until I add a second gigabit lancard. After I insert the second one, the first gigabit lan card drops to 100Mb. If I remove the second one, the first one goes back to gigabit. The network attached to the first one is running at 100Mb when both cards are inserted and gigabit when only 1 card is inserted.


Anyone else encountered this before ?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2010)

Do they all use the same driver? If so, the order might change when you add a card.


----------



## da1 (Aug 9, 2010)

the cards are the same (RealTek 8169/8169S/8169SB(L)/8110S/8110SB(L) Gigabit Ethernet) and therefore are using the same driver. 

They do not change because the new one (re1) has "no carrier".


----------



## User23 (Aug 9, 2010)

Did you tried to force it to 1000baseT full-duplex with the ifconfig media options?

OT: oh its a realtek :>


----------

